# HS828 Auger handle/pulley not springing back



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

When i push down on auger handle it is semi hard to push down. it does engage augers but does not spring back as it should. it does come back a little .......enough to disengage augers.

the drive cable works fine and the pulley wheel goes in and out as it should. it seems like the auger pulley wheel is stiff and semi hard to engage and does not go back to position all the way.

i stood the blower up and took bottom plate off to inspect that whole system. could not see anything obvious. oh, the clutch brake opened but did not go back in to stop auger belt as it should. what could cause this.

any ideas ? has anyone else run into this problem. I want to try everything i can before removing bucket to have a better look.

I did check all springs and they are OK.

tomorrow i am going to disengage auger cable from spring to eliminate a cable problem.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Sounds like something is binding up in there. might just have to break out the geese and go to town on it.:grin:*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll take a look at one of mine this evening and see what suggestion I can come with...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

First thing I am going to do is is disconnect the auger cable from top spring to eliminate the possibility of cable hang up. and check operation of pulley arms.

if it still is still I'll have to remove bucket to get a better looksee since i can't see anything obvious from top or bottom.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sound like a good plan.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Sound like a good plan.


whew...... it was the cable , thank god. if the cable was fine I was worried it was one of the bushings that had semi seized.

I have taken another assembly out one time and replaced all the bushings before. it was a job and a half since i had never done it before. 

must be the original cable on this 828.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Can you lube it. I've had good luck freeing up sticky chute deflector cables.... The tool and lubrication that I suggested on a post a few weeks back should do the trick.... Unless the cable is inexpensive enough to just change it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Can you lube it. I've had good luck freeing up sticky chute deflector cables.... The tool and lubrication that I suggested on a post a few weeks back should do the trick.... Unless the cable is inexpensive enough to just change it.


I bought one of those from your post. I can try that. I had a new cable on hand so just thru it on in a couple minutes .

I'll lube this 30 year old cable and keep it for a back up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------

